
PayPal Blocks Electronic Fund Withdrawal For Indian Users - twapi
http://blog.arpitnext.com/2010/07/paypal-block-electronic-fund-transfer-india.html
======
bcl
I thought blinking text went out with MySpace...

As for the info, it sounds like it isn't PayPal but the Indian Government that
is the problem here.

------
jacquesm
Note that this only affects _electronic_ withdrawals, check withdrawals are
still possible and paypal will actually cover the $5 processing fee.

~~~
kranner
Yes but as an Indian user my immediate worry is whether they will send the
cheque by Government post. If they do, it is likely that many cheques will be
delivered late or never.

This adds a massive layer of unreliability for us in India.

~~~
jacquesm
That seriously sucks. How about teaming up with people in other countries to
receive the funds and send them to you via western union or so ?

~~~
kranner
Yes that could work as a last resort. Western Union and other money transfer
services are widespread here because expats send back a lot of remittances to
their relatives, etc.

Two nuisances: 1\. Higher fees, possibly. 2\. Hassles with the income tax
authorities: people might be asked to produce a signed letter from their
foreign friend for every deposit.

------
_delirium
Here's PayPal's announcement about it:
[https://www.thepaypalblog.com/2010/07/update-on-paypal-
accou...](https://www.thepaypalblog.com/2010/07/update-on-paypal-accounts-for-
india-users/)

------
kranner
They do say they are working to restore it in the long term, but it's not
clear if it's a technical or a regulatory issue.

~~~
parallax7d
"In accordance with regulatory instructions" has the overtone of a regulatory
issue, but their little communique fails to elaborate properly, thus I assume
paypal messed up somehow.

It does reiterate several times how sorry they are. They are so sorry. So so
very sorry.

